# Mehrfachstecker gesucht !



## schmiddi2106 (20. August 2013)

Hallo lieber Community !

Ich suche einen sicheren Mehrfachstecker mit midestens 8 Stromanschlüssen.
Bufget kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, ich weiß nicht was sowas kostet.. 
Habe auf Amazon schonmal was von einer Marke Namens 'Brennstuhl' gelesen 

Grüße
Schmiddi


----------



## T-Drive (20. August 2013)

Brennstuhl ? Feuerstuhl

Ne im Ernst, Brennenstuhl sind schon gut, aber nicht gerade preiswert.

http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Premium-Line-000-%C3%9Cberspannungs-Blitzschutz/dp/B000RGM9RO/ref=pd_sim_ce_4/275-2220425-8422312


----------



## schmiddi2106 (20. August 2013)

Gibt es da noch preiswertere Dosen ?


----------



## RAMTrinity (20. August 2013)

?? Ist da die Qualität soo wichtig?


----------



## schmiddi2106 (20. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, wenn man einen 1000€ PC hat dann sollte der Mehrfachstecker zumindest irgend einen Schutz haben oder nicht ?


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (20. August 2013)

Finde ich auch nachvollziehbar. Und oftmals sind es sogar mehr als 1.000€ und am Ende noch Daten, die es nicht aufs letzte Backup geschafft haben. 
Da leg ich auch lieber nochmal 40€ drauf für einen Überspannungs- und Blitzschutz. Klar bringt der mir auch nix mehr wenn der Blitz ins Haus einschlägt - aber zumindest wenn er 2 Häuser weiter runter kracht. 

Das ist eigentlich das gleiche wie bei einer Versicherung: Die Kosten sind höher als der Wertverlust geteilt durch die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass der Fall eintritt. Aber die Kosten sind vertretbar und wenn man es dann doch passiert hat man einen großen bis hin zu teilweise irreparablen Schaden.

An deiner Stelle würde ich da auch nicht auf die 10€ gucken sondern einfach das Markenprodukt mit guten Ruf und guter Bewertung nehmen.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (20. August 2013)

Hallo

Bei mir unterm Tisch hängt das Teil:

*8-fach Steckdosenleiste Netzleiste Multi Steckdose Schalter Überspannungsschutz

8-fach Steckdosenleiste Netzleiste Multi Steckdose Schalter Überspannungsschutz: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Bin voll zufrieden damit 
*


----------



## Dartwurst (20. August 2013)

Brennstuhl ist schon o.K. Aber nicht die Master\Slave. Davon sind mir 2 ausgefallen. Ohne für mich erkennbaren Grund. Jetzt habe ich Brennstuhl ohne M\S und bin zufrieden.


----------



## T-Drive (20. August 2013)

Der TE könnte auch dieses Gerät Brennenstuhl 1506950 Primera-Line Überspannungs: Amazon.de: Elektronik vorschalten und eine preiswerte Baumarktleiste benutzen.


----------



## Supeq (20. August 2013)

BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei mir unterm Tisch hängt das Teil:
> 
> ...


 
Benutze die auch, für den Preis top und hat alles was man braucht!


----------



## schmiddi2106 (20. August 2013)

Die 8fach Steckdose von Amazon sieht mir ja ganz gut aus, macht das was, dass es ein no-name Produkt ist ?

Und ist das möglich einfach dieses Gerät vor eine Billigdose zu schalten. hat man dann den selben schutz wie mit einer Leiste mit integriertem Überspannungsschutz ?


----------



## T-Drive (21. August 2013)

zu 1. - nein

zu 2. - ja

so oder so, Jacke wie Hose


----------



## milesdavis (21. August 2013)

Die Sache mit dem integrierten Überspannungsschutz ist doch der:

Ich für meinen Teil würde die nur kaufen, wenn ich in einem Altbau wohnen würde, wo entsprechend die Elektronik noch nicht so auf dem neuesten Stand ist.
Heutzutage hat man in *jedem* Stock einen Verteilerkasten, und heutige Netzteile haben ja auch noch einen integrierten Überspannungsschutz.
Das finde ich Schutz genug!

Wie gesagt, in nem Altbau, wo die Elektronik eben auch alt ist, empfehle ich es, andererseits ist das meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Meine Auswahl für dich: http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-1...7101170&sr=8-32&keywords=8-fach+steckerleiste


----------



## schmiddi2106 (21. August 2013)

Okay, also ich werde mir da mal Gedanken drüber machen. Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------

